# Index.html in Browser angezeigt :(



## dobber812 (2. Juli 2008)

Hy,

habe mir nun endlich die eine Homepage in DW erstellt und hochgeladen ...
soweit alles gutgegangen (nagut die bilder haben etwas lange ladezeiten dass muss ich noch ändern bzw. die Dateigröße/Qualität)

Wenn ich auf die normale domain gehe steht alles genau da http://www.*******.de, aber wenn ich einen reiter anklicke steht halt dann der name der html datei da als http://www.******.de/*****.html
Wenn ich dann wieder auf die statseite zurück gehe steht dann http://www.*****.de/index.html da 

Wie kann man das den änder?

Gruß


----------



## Loomis (2. Juli 2008)

Frames benutzen.
Wobei ich mir die Frage stelle, wieso du die Dateinamen verstecken willst?


----------



## dobber812 (2. Juli 2008)

Dachte man könnte das noch anderst unterdrücken...

ist nicht weiter schlimm wollte nur das es bissel professionell aussieht 

Kann ich im Dreamweaver die einzelnen HTML-Unterseiten einfach umbenennen oder treten dann Fehler auf?

Besser gesagt, sie sind alle aus einer Vorlage erstellt worden und haben wiederholbare Bereiche. DW müsste dann doch die Links automatisch aktualisieren?!

Will jetzt kein "Fehler" an meiner hart erarbeiteten Page machen...

Besten Dank
Gruß


----------

